

Single SDK Solution for Mobile Apps - classicchins
http://appngage.com/?id=MTk=

======
shreesharaj
Looks exciting! What I've been waiting for. It would really eliminate multiple
integration pains.

------
dodger07
Looks good! Plz accept my request.

~~~
classicchins
thank you. give me your email id?

